# Ontario Campers



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Since there are quite a few of us here from Ontario and specifically located in the GTA just thought I'd see what parks people like. (we may want to plan a rally for next summer even)

We tend to frequent the following parks:

Balsam Lake Provincial Park - nice beach
Preq'uile Provincial Park - really like the Bike trails and activity centres
Loon Lake Resort (private park - Madoc) - has a small lake with no boats - great swimming
Glen Allen Resort (private park - Crowe Lake, Madoc) - nice beach, good playgrounds for the kids

Hoping to stray a little farther from home next summer ... maybe the Pinery or Killbear.

Any other recommendations?

Wayne


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Even though I'm not Canadian, and what I'm going to say is not in Ontario, and I don't know the secret handshake, and I'm risking being un-American....

We have camped all over the US in the National and State Parks, but last year we spent 2 weeks in Banff and Jasper and thought that they were the most beautiful, well managed parks we've ever been in. Nice job Canada!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey...I was just going to ask someone about Banff. I hear it's really something to see. What are some good campgrounds around the area, and some MUST see things?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Killbear has my vote!!! Very difficult to get in.

Bissels near Niagara Falls (Font Hill seems nice and has a water park)
Sandbanks
Sherkston

I think a rally is a great idea. Maybe we can get more to join closer to the border.
The secert handshake / password is "eh"







or where's the nearest Tim Hortons









Thor


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Jollymon

We stayed at the Lake Louise campground and it was great. Extremely clean, well outfitted bathrooms, beautiful area. That is sort of in the center of the park and you can make day trips from there. We went into the town of Banff for one day. DW liked that. Nice shopping and the hotel there is beautiful. In Banff we also took the tram ride to the top of the mountain. The view is breathtaking and in the evening went and sat in the hot springs.

Lake Louise is beautiful. The color of the lake is something that you will never forget. We rented canoes on the lake and also did some hiking around the lake.

Make sure that you take the day trip up to Jasper National Park to the Columbia Ice Fields. The Athabasca glacier is there. You take these busses with 6ft tires on them out onto the glacier and walk around. There is all kinds of glacial runnoff all around and you can drink right off the glacier. They say it is some of the cleanest water in the world as it has been frozen for centuries. We still have a bottle of it in our freezer that the kids collected.

Also make sure that you take the short drive up to Morain Lake. It is a view that you will never forget.

Every where you go there is like a post card. We loved it.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Mac,

Sounds absolutely wonderful! We've never been out there so you have one up on this Canadian!

Thor, I agree a Rally that would permit both the Americans and Canadians to get together for a weekend would be really great!

We only plan to do a couple more trips this year and then it's into storage for the Outback ... oh well the first year with it was fun while it lasted.

By the way, I have a bit of a connection at Killbear (Park Ranger .. or something like that ) that I haven't used yet. Guess I'll see if he's good to his word next summer.

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That sounds like MY KIND OF PLACE!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

If you'r coming up from the states I would definitely stop at Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump, in Alberta, near Ft McLeod. 
Dean


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

I would be interested in organizing a rally for next year. I think you live nearby...any interest in helping?

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

jnk36jnk said:


> Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump
> [snapback]13981[/snapback]​


I'm not even going to ask where they came up with that name!


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

Head-Smashed-In Buffalo Jump - Since we were just there this past summer, I can explain the name. I always thought it had something to do with the natives smashing in the heads of the buffalo to finally kill them. It is somewhat more ironic than that...
As the story goes, one year a young brave wanted to see the buffalo falling off the cliff, from underneath. He found a spot under an overhang and watched the buffalo falling to their deaths. The problem this time was that there were more than the average number of buffalo, and he eventually became smothered by them. When his body was found later, the other natives remarked that his skull was crushed. Thus the name.

Living in Eastern Ontario, I like camping at Charleston Lake and Bon Echo (both very busy in the summer) provincial parks, as well as the Parks of the St. Lawrence sites along the river. Algonquin Park, and Grundy Lake are nice as well, but take a little more time, than the average weekend.

Never been to Killbear. I hear that you need very good connections, or superior luck to get in. I preferred the pre-reservation days, when you at least had a chance of going somewhere without planning 6 months in advance.

Jevi


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Interesting. I think there is a Buffalo Jump near Billings, Montana too.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thor,

Sounds good. Let me know when you plan to get things rolling.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I thought maybe a weekend in the July. Weather is usually great and the water is warm enough to go swimming. I guess the 1st thing is where or better what region.

1 - Kingston and the 1000 islands
2 - Sandbanks
3 - Killbear
4 - Wasaga area
5 - Niagara area 
6 - Point Piele

What are your thoughts?

Once we pick an area, I will call around for parks and prices. Maybe they give price break based on the number of sites you book sunny .

I would be nice to get things early... before everyones daytime planners are booked.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Your number 1 pick sounds good. That's an area we have been wanting to camp in.

Close to the Canada/US border so the participants could be both Canadian and American.

My latest count of Canadian Folks located in or around the GTA is as follows:

Thor
Luv2rv
Webmosher
Snowman
RCCL Cruisers
Jevi
3 Reds

Did I miss anyone? or Am I wrong on any of these?

Wayne


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

We are actually close to Ottawa, so not technically near GTA. But it is only a short drive (after 12,500 km this summer with the Outback, anything else is short!!).

#1 and #2 are short 2-3 hour drives for me. The other sites would be 6-10.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

1000 islands it is. I think someone else was there this summer and wrote about it. I will have to do a search to find it. I have not camped in this area but have lived in Kingston for 4 years. Heading to Kingston next week and again near the end of Oct. I could check some sites out. Any suggestions?

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thor, I think both Hurricane and Hatcity spent some time there this summer.

Jevi, hmmm Ottawa .. not really in the GTA







. 1000 Islands will work well for you then.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jevi

The 1000 island should work for you. Do you have suggestions on which park? I looked in Woodall's last night and there are lots to choose from.

Thor


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

We have enjoyed some of the Parks of the St. Lawrence sites. http://www.stlawrenceparks.com/home.htm They are related to the provincial parks system.
The Upper Canada Bird Sanctuary is one of our favourites, but it is not a big campground. 
Riverside-Cedar is a nice location with lots of big sites. McLaren is nice as well, but watch out for the goose droppings!
Ivy Lea is an interesting spot, right under the suspension bridge. I haven't been there in quite a few years, but seem to recall most sites were relatively small.

Sandbanks is supposed to be nice, but busy. I haven't been there yet (going for the Canadian Thanksgiving weekend) so I can't comment. 
Charleston Lake is also a very nice spot.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jevi

Which is your favourite around the 1000 island area and I will start there.

Sandbanks is a great park, I have camped there several times. You will love it. The sand will be everywhere and you will be taking it home.









Thor


----------

